# New Sig 220!



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, I picked up a new Sig 220 Dark Elite. Yesterday, we went down to Seabrooke (south of Houston) and stayed in a hotel, and then chartered a sailboat this morning. But on the way yesterday - I swung by the Brown Convention Center and went thru the gun show there...

Not really many 220s at the entire show. I really went to see some various models to see which grips I liked the best. I found this one with the Hogue aluminum grips... Kept going back to it - And, just decided to buy it at the show instead of ordering one online later...

Just finished cleaning and oiling it. Range here is actually closed for Father's Day - but I hope to go shoot it next Saturday...


----------



## barrelslime (Dec 15, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Ok, got to shoot t today - shot 100%. Whenever I shot a 45, the first shot always surprise me at the recoil - I don't get that in 9mm, for whatever reason...

Anyway, I like the gun. I shot it as well as any of my other guns. I have a pic of a target below - that was 5 rounds, all in 1 whole. That wasn't too bad. For a guy who has slight tremors in his left hand, I never shoot as well as I wish I could. But today, I was probably the best shooter on the range, whatever that's worth (not much). 










Now, I did get rounds in the center of the target, so the sights aren't off. I just posted this particular target because all the holes in the paper were touching. As I got used to the gun, I got it more centered. The rear sight notch isn't as wide as I prefer it to be. So, it's easy to accidentally tilt the gun slightly, which is what I did in that target I posted.

I do like the gun a lot. I shot some hydrashoks thru it to test the gun, and i plan to keep it loaded with those rounds....

I did take my fullsize Dan Wesson Valor 1911 to compare to the 220, and shot a few mags thru it. I shoot the Valor better than any handgun I own. A big part of that is the 2 dot sights. It's MUCH easier to shoot tight groups with the 2 dots than the 3 dots, IMHO. And, I never even liked 2 dot sights until I got this Valor.

I would get straight 8 sights for the Sig 220 - but the official Heine brand doesn't have a white ring around the front tritium insert.

That is my preference - and other brands that copied that design use white around the front dot. My Glock 17 is my 2nd most accurate gun (just barely, barely better grops than my Beretta 92), and it's because of the same style of sights. It didn't shoot nearly as well for me until I got rid of the factory sights and got 2 dot Warren Sevigny sights. There are no "copy brands" of straight 8s for the Sig 220, though.... Nor do they may them for the Beretta 92.

Anyway, gun is a keeper.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Very nice. It will outlive you probably. They are that good.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Well, I picked up a new Sig 220 Dark Elite. Yesterday, we went down to Seabrooke (south of Houston) and stayed in a hotel, and then chartered a sailboat this morning. But on the way yesterday - I swung by the Brown Convention Center and went thru the gun show there...
> 
> Not really many 220s at the entire show. I really went to see some various models to see which grips I liked the best. I found this one with the Hogue aluminum grips... Kept going back to it - And, just decided to buy it at the show instead of ordering one online later...
> 
> Just finished cleaning and oiling it. Range here is actually closed for Father's Day - but I hope to go shoot it next Saturday...


NIce dark elite--enjoy


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Since my P226 9mm is a dark elite I'm going for the stainless elite in the 220. I like the grips you've chosen. Very nice.


----------



## Chayonray (Feb 24, 2013)

Love my Valor too. Along with my Walther PPQ & CZ75 SA, my most accurate & definitely my favorite. My P226 SA is not far behind. I think it's more me than the gun though. Something about those SA's! 
Considering the P220, glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## roccos9ccw (Nov 7, 2014)

*Sig 220*

Great choice brother! I am a sig freak at heart and my 220 is the full size Equinox with srt, truglo tfo's, lighter main spring and hogue rubber finger grips. Put a viridian x5l w green laser. It's an awesome gun and my bedside defense.

Enjoy brother......it's gets better as you break it in!


----------



## roccos9ccw (Nov 7, 2014)




----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

He defaced a pretty gun with the old condom grips......well it's your gun. I kept my equinox all stock and she runs great! My personal choice in home defense . Everyone has their opinions and I did have the aluminum grips on my 229 dark but they just wore my skin raw so I never carrI ed it in the summer. The 220 is a solid choice!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

shift1 said:


> He defaced a pretty gun with the old condom grips......well it's your gun. I kept my equinox all stock and she runs great! My personal choice in home defense . Everyone has their opinions and I did have the aluminum grips on my 229 dark but they just wore my skin raw so I never carrI ed it in the summer. The 220 is a solid choice!


Oh, cmon man. If it works for him..

I put Hogue grip panels on my SIg M11A1 myself. Love em...


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I have had the hogue grips before and like them. Like I said it's his gun! I love the wood grips on my 220 equinox and would not change them but my 226 MK.25 I would go hogue possibly ? I think the tacky rubber is a good feel I don't dislike it personally . The equinox is all dressed up and party ready


----------



## mattdillon (Jul 26, 2010)

Very nice! I have the 226 black elite so my 220 will be the stainless elite. Can't wait.


----------



## shift1 (Dec 31, 2013)

I now also have the dark added to the heard and she is a damn nice gun!


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

finally broke down and bought a sig p220 match elite. I had to refixate the rear sight with locktite blue, realign the front and rear sights and relocktite the grip screws...NOW the gun is a great shooter and real fun on the range.MIght get a p220 legion in the future. The quality control thing really bothers me though. Since all Sigs are made in New Hampshire-- quality control seems to be a past thing and of course Sigs doe snot have an emailresponse area to send them my gripes. On the phone they just try to pasify you.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

I agree,
The Germans take very much pride in their craft.

Each builder/assembler would personally be embarrassed n disgraced , not by a co-worker, but just from their own pride if something went wrong If they were the responsible builder.

I experienced this attitude when I worked and helped build/assemble the Davenport Automatic Screw Machine.
The plant managers name was (Kaiser) owner's name was ( Brinkman)
I was trained by a West German , we also had Eastern Germans who were ex POW's.

During my training I had many moments of(it's good enough ),it's finished. My training teacher would not allow this, it had to be perfect. Perfect on a Monday or a Friday afternoon. I finally got it.

Sending out a finely built machine or handgun in "PERFECT CONDITION " does not mean the product can't fail, but it surely minimizes the failures.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 20, 2017)

I have 3 West German Sig P220's, 1- P220, and 2 P220R's. To me these are at the top of the Sig line. I got my first WG P220 from a private contractor in Afghanistan, after my M9 let me down, I carried it for my last 6 yrs. My M9 finished service with me in my footlocker.


----------



## Albatross (Mar 20, 2017)

My WG P220 this is my been through hell and back sidearm.







This is My WG P220R carry sidearm.


----------



## Oldhand (Apr 4, 2017)

Great looking Sig, thanks for your service.


----------

